# March Photography Competition: Minimalism



## Barking_Mad (Mar 4, 2008)

The theme is: Minimalism



> *Dictionary definition:* Use of the fewest and barest essentials or elements, as in the arts, literature, or design.



Or if it helps you any, think of the term, 'less is more'.

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by 31st March 23:59:59 and not a second later or you will be thrown into a vat of developing fluid.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Have fun

Voting:

* Starts on 1st April and ends on 3rd April.
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbnails
http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-03/


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2008)

ooh, pinhole camera would be good for this


----------



## e19896 (Mar 4, 2008)

bring it fucking on oh my lord dose a dance round the room, just got the fish eye back for the D20, this is going to be hard for some people i would guess, there is nowt like a challange thinking cap on and off i go. one in mind already..


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2008)

I like this theme


----------



## zenie (Mar 4, 2008)

Great theme


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 4, 2008)

not much of a theme.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2008)

First person to post a blank white photo is a twat.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 4, 2008)

excellent theme, I'll flick through my Kenna books.


----------



## Nina (Mar 4, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> ooh, pinhole camera would be good for this



I have one that I've been meaning to build for over a year, perhaps a good time to get out the cut n stick


----------



## Nina (Mar 4, 2008)

hiccup said:


> First person to post a blank white photo is a twat.



or a black one i was thinking ?


----------



## snadge (Mar 4, 2008)

well I'm nearly a twat 

entry 1


----------



## idioteque (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a look on t'internets so I could find some helpful pointers about minimalist photography, and found this:



> “make your subject the strongest point of your photo even though it might take up only a small part of the overall image”



Would you guys agree that this would be a reasonable starting point to taking an appropriate photo? I really like looking at the stuff in the competitions, but often don't know where to start when it comes to taking anything myself.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 4, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I had a look on t'internets so I could find some helpful pointers about minimalist photography, and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys agree that this would be a reasonable starting point to taking an appropriate photo? I really like looking at the stuff in the competitions, but often don't know where to start when it comes to taking anything myself.




Maybe one for another thread but I guess it depends what sort of photographs you enjoy taking. Lighterthief has taken what I would consider to be an excellent minimalist photo in the march photo thread - but this has no stand out subject as such. I love taking landscape photos, my immediate thoughts are to get to the coast and take some long exposures. Michael Kenna is my favorite photographer and is well known for minimal landscapes - often with strong subjects as you post suggests - e.g. http://www.michaelkenna.net/html/new03/l104.html


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2008)

A search for minimlism on Flickr brings up lots of different interpretations:

http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=minimalism&w=all


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 4, 2008)

is flikr some kind of pr0n?

*goes to Lidl


----------



## hiccup (Mar 4, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> is flikr some kind of pr0n?
> 
> *goes to Lidl



Depends what flicks your switch innit 

*pick us up some of that cheap bike kit would ya?


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2008)

1] Prison


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 4, 2008)

firky said:


> 1] Prison



I like it


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 4, 2008)

'Jetty' 
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2452/img0259smbwym1.jpg


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2008)

Good topic for photographers in China.

*gets thinking cap on*


----------



## selamlar (Mar 5, 2008)

Just so we are clear, there is a difference between 'minimalist' and 'abstract', right? 

<goes off to think>


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2008)

hiccup said:


> First person to post a blank white photo is a twat.



Is focal black and white OK


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2008)

1 - Growing Up

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/marchc1/


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Is focal black and white OK



Oh aye, I was just half expecting a rash of entries like this:


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2008)

Thumbs updated


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Oh aye, I was just half expecting a rash of entries like this:



Whats that one called then - Cataracts


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 5, 2008)

Entry 1: ripples


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2008)

2 - Soup dragon

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/marchc1/soupdragon.htm


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2008)

Taken yesterday, contrast tweaked a bit:

End of the world


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Taken yesterday, contrast tweaked a bit:
> 
> End of the world



You pinched my idea 

I was going to enter something similar with "World's End Road"


----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Oh aye, I was just half expecting a rash of entries like this:




inverted-cataracts-with a touch of black.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2008)

e19896 said:


> inverted-cataracts-with a touch of black.



I might vote for that one as its less painful on the eyes


----------



## big eejit (Mar 5, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Just so we are clear, there is a difference between 'minimalist' and 'abstract', right?



I was wondering that. I was going to enter a pic then remembered I'd entered in the Abstract comp!


----------



## wordie (Mar 5, 2008)

Here we go again!

First entry this month: Light


----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2008)

NEON

going to play with the fish eye tripod d20 for the next..


----------



## wordie (Mar 5, 2008)

e19896 said:


> NEON
> 
> going to play with the fish eye tripod d20 for the next..


That's a stunning image! Respect!!


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 5, 2008)

e19896 said:


> NEON
> 
> going to play with the fish eye tripod d20 for the next..



Well done, nice work.


----------



## alef (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's one I took specifically for the photo comp*
Two eggs

*About three years ago! Theme was _still life_.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2008)

e19896 said:


> NEON
> 
> going to play with the fish eye tripod d20 for the next..


blimey, that's fantastic


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2008)

alef said:


> *About three years ago! Theme was _still life_.



Portraits was a repeat from about four years ago too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2008)

firky said:


> 1] Prison


way past


----------



## Felina (Mar 5, 2008)

wordie said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> First entry this month: Light



I love that!  Really eerie, but warm at the same time


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 5, 2008)

entry 1 mind the....


----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks for feed back night shoot and drinks Monday 3rd March: Manchester been looking thinking all
day up 6am to goto a derelict steelworks see what happens..


----------



## wordie (Mar 5, 2008)

Felina said:


> I love that!  Really eerie, but warm at the same time


Thank you Felina.


----------



## wordie (Mar 6, 2008)

My 2nd entry for this month..... possibly my last! OctoLight


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2008)

3 - Searching for lift

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/marchc1/lift.htm


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 6, 2008)

e19896 said:


> NEON
> 
> going to play with the fish eye tripod d20 for the next..


no offence e19896 but I just dont understand why three people have said this is a great pic. I like it well enough but I just don't quite get the excitement it aroused.  Anyone care to enlighten me?
It was discussed a couple of months ago that constructive criticism was welcome on here I believe.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 6, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> no offence e19896 but I just dont understand why three people have said this is a great pic. I like it well enough but I just don't quite get the excitement it aroused.  Anyone care to enlighten me?
> It was discussed a couple of months ago that constructive criticism was welcome on here I believe.



all brain washed by me did you not the pm, (lol) just as shocked i like, otherwise would not have entered. but not a grand shout agreed, it works in this context of this compaction and i guess hear is not a place to debate?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 6, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> no offence e19896 but I just dont understand why three people have said this is a great pic. I like it well enough but I just don't quite get the excitement it aroused.  Anyone care to enlighten me?
> It was discussed a couple of months ago that constructive criticism was welcome on here I believe.


ok, i'll have a go. 1, i think its well constructed, in that despite there not being much in the picture, you can look at it for a long while and enjoy the way that the colours and the shapes and the form all fit together. 2, i think that the simple way that the lights resemble a flower, both at the head and stem, makes you look once, twice and more. 3, i saw it and thought 'wow' which is what i would imagine a good image should do in this context. 4, i was slightly stoned which always assists my appreciation of 'art' 

oh, and of course, there is the simple fact that people have different opinions, just because you don't think much of it, doesn't mean other people don't. innit


----------



## hiccup (Mar 6, 2008)

thumbs


----------



## wordie (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with PaulieTandori almost entirely except, my point 4 is not based on mind altering substances, (although I can see how they might contribute.) My point 4 is because the subject of this months competition is "Minimalism", a theme, it would appear, not everyone has quite grasped as yet!


----------



## e19896 (Mar 6, 2008)

hand hold, took a load with auto focus off, then same again, use repeat take, at different perspectives it not till wordie+-+light
was published it made it work in head. i took with the completion in mind


----------



## hiccup (Mar 6, 2008)

440 consumed per second

(contrast fiddled, monochromed)


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2008)

enumbers you're a bit mad aren't you?


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ok, i'll have a go. 1, i think its well constructed, in that despite there not being much in the picture, you can look at it for a long while and enjoy the way that the colours and the shapes and the form all fit together. 2, i think that the simple way that the lights resemble a flower, both at the head and stem, makes you look once, twice and more. 3, i saw it and thought 'wow' which is what i would imagine a good image should do in this context. 4, i was slightly stoned which always assists my appreciation of 'art'
> 
> oh, and of course, there is the simple fact that people have different opinions, just because you don't think much of it, doesn't mean other people don't. innit



yep. that'll do nicely.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 6, 2008)

firky said:


> enumbers you're a bit mad aren't you?



yes one is your brother (lol)


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2008)

wordie said:


> the subject of this months competition is "Minimalism", a theme, it would appear, not everyone has quite grasped as yet!



You mean Minimalism as an art 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimalism

Or what about Minimalism as a sport, a simple design or even environmental  living. There are loads of ways of looking at this theme.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 6, 2008)

wordie said:


> My point 4 is because the subject of this months competition is "Minimalism", a theme, it would appear, not everyone has quite grasped as yet!


 I'd like to know what you mean by that too?
Is we doing it wrong?


----------



## wordie (Mar 6, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> There are loads of ways of looking at this theme.


Well of course you're correct. I was referring to the description posted by BM in the original OP:




			
				Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> *Dictionary definition:* Use of the fewest and barest essentials or elements, as in the arts, literature, or design.


That seems fairly concise, but hey, post what you think minimalism represents for you... I'm not the judge...


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 7, 2008)

'Sublet'
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/8350/img0581bwsmjy1.jpg

taken about ten minutes ago just for this


----------



## e19896 (Mar 7, 2008)

curten by a fish eye cannon d20 hand hold


----------



## Nina (Mar 7, 2008)

firky said:


> 1] Prison



How did you make that?  It's even more baffling than Alef's floating eggs


----------



## Valve (Mar 8, 2008)

1. Puke


----------



## Firky (Mar 8, 2008)

Nina said:


> How did you make that?  It's even more baffling than Alef's floating eggs



Shaving mirror and a camera


----------



## cybertect (Mar 8, 2008)

Nina said:


> How did you make that?  It's even more baffling than Alef's floating eggs



He flooded Canary Wharf


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 8, 2008)

Valve said:


> 1. Puke


yours or someone elses?


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 8, 2008)

1.

arrow

Edit: taken last month. Is that "new" or not?


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 9, 2008)

old one from a trip to iceland (although that actually has no relevance to the picure)

1. Polystyrene cup


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 9, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> 1.
> 
> arrow



that's funny.


----------



## janeb (Mar 9, 2008)

Not sure if I've quite got the theme, but here's my first entry

1. Door      http://www.flickr.com/photos/janeb4/2320116039/

The knocker is slightly out of focus as it just wouldn't stop moving in the wind, but I like the wood grain and the groove on the door


----------



## janeb (Mar 9, 2008)

And my second

2. Bridge   http://www.flickr.com/photos/janeb4/2320514257/


----------



## snadge (Mar 9, 2008)

heres a second entry from me, an old 'un and I'm not sure if it fits.

entry2


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2008)

thumbs


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 9, 2008)

First entry: Landcape


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2008)

hiccup said:


> thumbs


cheers  what a lovely set of images to look at. imvho.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 9, 2008)

weep


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 9, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> weep
> 
> given the storm that is jus hitting, I suspect this flower, I saw this afternoon, no longer exists in the form of it last seen sunset.


batten down the hatches bosky, its gonna be blowing a hooly eh?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 10, 2008)

it's jus begunning.

hatches have already got tyres+wheels on them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2008)

I made some attempts yesterday but they're nowhere near as cool as most of the above...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 10, 2008)

2. how did your garden grow?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Does Image have to be taken this month ?


----------



## hiccup (Mar 10, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> Does Image have to be taken this month ?



No, new photos are encouraged, but not insisted upon


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2008)

Entry One: Sky


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2008)

Entry Two: 159


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 10, 2008)

Boy and flower

(Dunno if this really fits the theme but I thought it was a good shot)


----------



## soulfluxzero (Mar 10, 2008)

1) a girl, eight benches.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 10, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> 1) a girl, eight benches.



Great stuff, love this image.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 10, 2008)

Minimalism Through Urban exploration


----------



## soulfluxzero (Mar 11, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Great stuff, love this image.



ta tom! went to the Rodchenko exhibition at the hayward the other week and got a good slap in the face on how to use angles to simplify and deconstruct. 'shooting from the top down and bottom up' he called it, or something like that. those damned crazy commies...


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 11, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> 1) a girl, eight benches.


very good!


----------



## selamlar (Mar 12, 2008)

Right.  

Entry number one:

Sandy:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3049/2328764564_2ab05b39b3.jpg?v=0

Have got ideas for entry two/three, but need to know how to make 2 photos into a single diptych type file, and I have no idea how to do this.  Any help?


----------



## Cid (Mar 12, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> 'Sublet'
> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/8350/img0581bwsmjy1.jpg
> 
> taken about ten minutes ago just for this



I like this... It's a difficult theme, I think 'minimalism' has a different meanings for different people. Coming from a design background I see it as strongly linked to modernism, a kind of extremist version if you like, very much a stripping down to essentials, functional. Difficult to work out what this can convey to a photo, but I think that image does it pretty well. To me a minimalist picture should convey a coherent theme or object (it's too easy to fall into the abstract otherwise) but in the simplest way possible, and that's what Pavlik's does. On the other hand it could be argued that abstract geometric work is minimalist, but it's hard to justify that under photography because the essential 'truth' of minimalist painting would be lost in an image that is probably more than that abstract shape. 

Dunno really, just waffling. Might rustle up some entries for this month.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 12, 2008)

Cid said:


> I like this... It's a difficult theme, I think 'minimalism' has a different meanings for different people. Coming from a design background I see it as strongly linked to modernism, a kind of extremist version if you like, very much a stripping down to essentials, functional. Difficult to work out what this can convey to a photo, but I think that image does it pretty well. To me a minimalist picture should convey a coherent theme or object (it's too easy to fall into the abstract otherwise) but in the simplest way possible, and that's what Pavlik's does.



I'm glad you think so and I agree that it's a dificult theme.
No idea to do for a third pic atm.

I only had about half an hour to take this one between realising the spare room was empty (and it could be used for this comp) and the next lodger moving in.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 14, 2008)

Entry one.

Locks: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2316/2191257405_ae2249254a_b.jpg


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 14, 2008)

entry 2.

Pink floyd are a load of shit. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2054/2192068464_4fdeed4ffc_b.jpg


----------



## scifisam (Mar 14, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Right.
> 
> Entry number one:
> 
> ...



Ooh, that's lovely. 

I can't see any of the imageshack pictures at the moment.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 14, 2008)

Bird Under Wire.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 14, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Entry Two: 159



Can't get this one to load for some reason.

thumbs

(there are some duplicates cos my internet went down as I was uploading them).


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 15, 2008)

1st Entry - 

One Tree - http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomcraggs/768332346/

Only photoshopping was a slight curves adjustment. Used a grad to help me slightly over exposure the grass in camera giving the colour.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 15, 2008)

are lurkers allowed? dunno if this is minimal or abstract or both/neither, but i like it  
rip polaroid 

blue


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 16, 2008)

Entry 2 (taken this month): Reserved

http://www.paulrussell.info/reserved.html


----------



## Nina (Mar 16, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> 1) a girl, eight benches.



This is my fave so far. Wonderfully captured!


----------



## Nina (Mar 16, 2008)

wayward bob said:


> are lurkers allowed? dunno if this is minimal or abstract or both/neither, but i like it
> rip polaroid
> 
> blue



I like this too.  Good interpretation of the theme.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2008)

wayward bob said:


> are lurkers allowed? dunno if this is minimal or abstract or both/neither, but i like it
> rip polaroid
> 
> blue



Now that I love 

I was looking through my current photos and the three I picked to possibly enter were all polaroids too. Something about the media makes me want to go minimal.


----------



## Delphian Sibyl (Mar 16, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> 1. Polystyrene cup



nice interpretation of the theme Robster970. That's what I'd call minimalist.


----------



## janeb (Mar 17, 2008)

My third entry, byker bridge

http://www.flickr.com/photos/janeb4/2254537749/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 17, 2008)

Will this do?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2329495530/


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 17, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Will this do?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2329495530/



yeah, I think so, it's great.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 17, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> yeah, I think so, it's great.



Cheers.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 17, 2008)

entry of the month

mine, not yours your photo's got about as much chance as t'magpies....


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 17, 2008)

Is this within the remit?

Henry Moore in a rainy Kew


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 18, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> 1) a girl, eight benches.


That's a badman picture, well done.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks!



Refused as fuck said:


> Will this do?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2329495530/



nice!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks. That bench picture is definitely badman, but good nontheless. Black and white for the win.

Anyway, I would also like to enter these into the competition please:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2291607585/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2264987905/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2008)

Entry 1.

*minimal light*

(and a bit bigger)


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Entry 1.



awwwrrr...((((()))))...hard innit?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> awwwrrr...((((()))))...hard innit?!



Is it?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is it?



yes..aren't yours.

Don't be narky norky.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 19, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> yes..aren't yours.
> 
> Don't be narky norky.



Are my norks hard?



*scratches head*

I'm so confused.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 19, 2008)

Haven't had much time but these were taken round the house with minimalism in mind.
Grain
Tea
Balls

I heart this thread 


erm, are my links working?


----------



## wordie (Mar 19, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> erm, are my links working?


No!


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 19, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I heart this thread



Take the IMG tags out doodlette...should be[*URL=addy]name of pickee[*/URL] without the *


----------



## wordie (Mar 19, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Haven't had much time but these were taken round the house with minimalism in mind.
> Grain
> Tea
> Balls


Try these...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 19, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> Take the IMG tags out doodlette...should be[*URL=addy]name of pickee[*/URL] without the *



ahhh yes  i remember now.....
will go back and fix it before i get told off

 yes yours are much better wordie


----------



## Firky (Mar 21, 2008)

do it your fucking self

(Inspired by refused who described me as 'white as fuck' the brown bastard )


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 21, 2008)

oh there you R.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 21, 2008)

firky said:


> the brown bastard )



Your racism is disgusting.


----------



## Firky (Mar 21, 2008)

And to think people think we're the same person because I have the misfortune to know you and revol


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 21, 2008)

firky said:


> And to think people think we're the same person because I have the misfortune to know you and revol


i thought you were band forever?


----------



## Firky (Mar 21, 2008)

Firky is resurrected at Easter and so is Jesus. One got nailed upon a cross and died for your sins the other stayed in and had a wank.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 21, 2008)

He fucking should be for his racist jibes.


----------



## Firky (Mar 21, 2008)

You called me a pasty faced lily white fuck


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 21, 2008)

That's a lie. 

I called your arse lily white and your face white as fuck. I never said "pasty". You're going to lose this argument because it's impossible for a black person to be racist.


----------



## Firky (Mar 21, 2008)

I was only going off what I was told


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 21, 2008)

the photo comps never been this amusing before


----------



## chooch (Mar 22, 2008)

First effort: Finisterre.
Cropped, with some minor tinkering with levels.


----------



## Nina (Mar 22, 2008)

My first entry
*
turning leaf*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/254235484/in/set-72057594078237989/

An old shot, as between being sicky and going on holiday I probably won't have time this month for new pics


----------



## mort (Mar 22, 2008)

A couple of entries from a rain, hail and ale interrupted walk from Surray Quays to Vauxhall yesterday, after which I felt fairly minimalist myself.

1.  Off

2.  Where too?


Slight crop on "Off", whilst "Where too?" was desaturated in P'shop to convert to B&W.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 22, 2008)

I like OFF, but I think it would be better without your shoes in it. 



chooch said:


> First effort: Finisterre.
> Cropped, with some minor tinkering with levels.


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 22, 2008)

chooch said:


> First effort: Finisterre.
> Cropped, with some minor tinkering with levels.



I like this.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 22, 2008)

mort said:


> 1.  Off


thats crying out for someone to spray 'fuck' above it.

or is it just me?


----------



## janeb (Mar 22, 2008)

chooch said:


> First effort: Finisterre.
> Cropped, with some minor tinkering with levels.




love this


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking up


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## Firky (Mar 22, 2008)

poor hiccup


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 22, 2008)

1. Pool

2. Cranes

3. Me and my shadow


----------



## hiccup (Mar 22, 2008)

Poor ole me


----------



## mort (Mar 22, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> thats crying out for someone to spray 'fuck' above it.
> 
> or is it just me?



pavlik - just for you   (I'm not entering that obviously, as it's clearly been photoshopped badly)


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is my  third entry this month. Leaf - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2326/2352176915_3387d16164_b.jpg

For a bit of trivia, it was taken next to Søren Kierkegaard's grave.


----------



## chooch (Mar 22, 2008)

Refused as fuck;7273363]:cool:[/QUOTE][QUOTE=tom_craggs;7273370]I like this.[/QUOTE][QUOTE=janeb said:


> love this


Thanks y'all. Beautiful place that.


----------



## Nina (Mar 23, 2008)

my second entry

*flag*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2354386332/

Converted using channel mixer


----------



## basher t (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's a minimalist dog
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14603731@N08/2159479444/in/set-72157603609850810/

and a phone box
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14603731@N08/2256012780/in/set-72157603882894958/


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 23, 2008)

Loving that dog picture


----------



## harlow (Mar 23, 2008)

My entry.

http://www.islandwonder.com/blog/march2008/big_island40094.jpg


----------



## chooch (Mar 24, 2008)

harlow said:


> My entry.


Like that.


----------



## harlow (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks!!


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 25, 2008)

'Out on a whim'
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/5340/img0731bwae2.jpg


----------



## Eva Luna (Mar 25, 2008)

That's beautiful Pavlik, lovely lighting.
I think your photos are amazing. x


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 25, 2008)

Eva Luna said:


> That's beautiful Pavlik, lovely lighting.
> I think your photos are amazing. x



thanks honey


----------



## chooch (Mar 26, 2008)

Eva Luna said:


> That's beautiful Pavlik, lovely lighting.


That is great. How done?


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 26, 2008)

chooch said:


> That is great. How done?



Processed from RAW, converted to black and white, tweaked the curves and contrast.


----------



## chooch (Mar 26, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Processed from RAW, converted to black and white, tweaked the curves and contrast.


No specially arranged lighting or owt?

Being a crude outdoors type photographer I'll unhappily admit to not having the first idea how to do shots like this one, or alef's eggs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2008)

I just don't think I'm very good at minimalism. My life and brain is too cluttered.

Anyway, I like this one:

Entry 2: nothing . everything

(and, of course, bigger for those with large monitors)

It's a polaroid photo, taken on a polaroid spectra system camera. I've taken to cropping out the white border when I scan now - I think I prefer it without. Nothing else done - apart from obligatory levels to make the scan look like what is on the actual polaroid. wysiwyg.

The problem with this theme for me is that 'minimal' obviously means different things to different people. Of course, that is true with every theme and the beauty is in the interpretation, but for me minimal means something very specific that I'm not feeling with a lot of these shots. I thought this would be an easy one this month, but I was wrong!


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 26, 2008)

chooch said:


> No specially arranged lighting or owt?



Nope. I very rarely use lights.
I just leaned across, focused and clicked.

It was quite a bright picture until it got photoshopped.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 26, 2008)

thumbs


----------



## chooch (Mar 26, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> First entry: Landcape


Lovely, that. Makes me feel all bleak electronic music.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 26, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just don't think I'm very good at minimalism. My life and brain is too cluttered.
> ... I thought this would be an easy one this month, but I was wrong!



 I like that alot...cept fer ***  ****** ** *** ****** ***** **** ******.


----------



## johey24 (Mar 31, 2008)

1. Rest
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2358340534/sizes/m/

2. Horse Hair Hat
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2341433757/sizes/m/

3. Sunset Shadow 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2341401023/sizes/m/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 31, 2008)

July

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/24/57926541_5080170147_b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 31, 2008)

Stump

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/26/57925346_a18d2cfb78_b.jpg


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 31, 2008)

Cloud

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/65/209561732_aa7d626694_b.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2008)

thmbnls


----------



## maufar (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been watching from the sidelines for a while now and have decided to get off my butt this month and participate.

So here are my contributions.

Red Door
http://www.flickr.com/photos/8026360@N04/1149113455/sizes/m/

Isolation
http://www.flickr.com/photos/8026360@N04/2341777079/sizes/m/

Blue Dot
http://www.flickr.com/photos/8026360@N04/2342605170/sizes/m/


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2008)

hiccup said:


> thmbnls



.


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 31, 2008)

skull


----------



## hiccup (Mar 31, 2008)

hiccup said:


> pdtd thmbnls



.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's my three.

1. Sandhaven Beach
2. Cooured Water
3. Stone


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Here's my three.
> 
> 1. Sandhaven Beach
> 2. Cooured Water
> 3. Stone


Really good. I want to learn to take pictures like that 1st one; just beautiful. The last one's great too - looks like a meteor falling out of the sky. Without talking too much arslikhan, you take some brilliant photos. I can't wait to have some time to really get to grips with my camera & get some shots like those. You, enumbers and firky actually; always really interested in seeing the pictures you post.


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Here's my three.
> 
> 1. Sandhaven Beach
> 2. Cooured Water
> 3. Stone



Posted in April, though!


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 1, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Posted in April, though!



 10.38pm on the 31st of March is April? 


anyhoo,

1. refused as fuck- breakfast
2. vinatge paw - nothing everything
3.lighterthief- landscape


I didnt like the pictures much this month tbh. 
If this is minimalism I'm not a fan.


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> 10.38pm on the 31st of March is April?



Thats wierd.  00:38 on the first according to the time signatures on mine?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Thats wierd.  00:38 on the first according to the time signatures on mine?



You're in Turkey though, right?


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2008)

hiccup said:


> You're in Turkey though, right?



Aha!

(D'OH!)


----------



## chooch (Apr 1, 2008)

1. basher t- minimalist dog: this grew on me. 
2. Lighterthief- landscape: simple and a strong image.
3. wordie- light: there's something about the texture of this one

Loved hiccup's polos, alef's eggs and the extremely minimal wayward bob's blue.
Also loved soulfluxzero's benches, but I've voted for it before. And maufar's isolation is a great photo, but not quite minimal enough for me


----------



## janeb (Apr 1, 2008)

1. chooch - finisterre, loved this from the moment I saw it.

2. Lighterthief - landscape

3. neonwilderness - Sandhaven Beach


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 1, 2008)

chooch said:


> Also loved soulfluxzero's benches, but I've voted for it before.


I thought i'd seen that before


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2008)

OK,

1) lighterthief - Landscape
2) neonwilderness - stone
3) Pavlik - jetty


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 1, 2008)

chooch - Finisterre
wayward bob - blue
harlow - entry 1


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 1, 2008)

1. chooch - Finisterre
2. Robster970 - Polystyrene cup
3. wordie - light


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 1, 2008)

1. Robster970 - Polystyrene Cup
2. soulfluxzero - A girl 8 benches
3. JC2 - July


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 1, 2008)

1. neonwilderness - Sandhaven Beach
2. tom_craggs - One Tree
3. lighterthief - Landcape


----------



## wordie (Apr 1, 2008)

1. chooch - Finisterre

2. e19896 - NEON

3. Pavlik - Sublet

Some really good shots this month, and it's been difficult to choose the three that best represent the chosen theme. Good choice BM!


----------



## e19896 (Apr 1, 2008)

maufar - Isolation

Refused as fuck - Closed

wayward bob - blue

and to add these because i do like

Firky - do it your fucking self (come close in my head)

alef - Two eggs ( me thinks this will win)

ill come a close no 2 (is this just me hopeing) and firkey will be somewhere in there my three are there due the fact i like them more than the other very good ones put in for this, in words it is unfair to ask us to vote and decide we should all win all the time..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2008)

This is quite difficult. Not because there are loads I want to vote for, but because most don't actually say 'minimal' to me. Anyway:

1) Blue - wayward bob
2) Sublet - pavlik
3) finisterre - chooch

My favourite picture of the whole lot this time around was minimalist dog by basher t - but it didn't scream minimalism at me, so it didn't make the top 3 in terms of this theme.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 1, 2008)

1) soulfluxzero - a girl, eight benches - lovely shot...

2) chooch - Finisterre

3) lighterthief - Landcape


----------



## Nina (Apr 1, 2008)

1. Pavlik - Jetty
2. Soulfluxzero - A girl, eight benches
3. Johey24 - Rest


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 1, 2008)

1. tom_craggs - One Tree - absolutely love this one
2. boskysquelch - weep - beautiful
3. Paul Russell - Reserved - humorous as always


----------



## EddyBlack (Apr 1, 2008)

Harlow - Entry 1
Maufar - Isolation
Firky - Prison


----------



## soulfluxzero (Apr 1, 2008)

1. maufar - Isolation
2. Paulie Tandoori - how did your garden grow
3. selamlar - Sandy

thought all three had a really bold, simple but effective style and some great geometric shapes going for them.


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 1, 2008)

1st boskysquelch - weep
2nd janeb - Bridge
3rd wordie - light
4th ( had to flip a coin to decide third place and this one lost  ) kropotkin - ripples

all very good , and very interesting to see the how people tackled the subject I was tempted to enter but I wasn't sure if the picture I was thinking of would have counted as minimalism .


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 1, 2008)

This is the picture I would have entered but wasn't too sure if it was minimalist enough !

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/sav_henry/DSC01579.jpg


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2008)

Good grief voting time already. And true to form it's impossible to choose once again 

But for the sake of argument I'll go for:
*
Neonwilderness- Sandhaven Beach* The kind of picture I always try and get right and never do.

*Maufar- Isolation* Looks like it could almost be a frame from some sci-fi graphic novel.

*Janeb- Byker Bridge* I don't know why I like this so much but it gets a vote anyway


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Really good. I want to learn to take pictures like that 1st one; just beautiful. The last one's great too - looks like a meteor falling out of the sky. Without talking too much arslikhan, you take some brilliant photos. I can't wait to have some time to really get to grips with my camera & get some shots like those. You, enumbers and firky actually; always really interested in seeing the pictures you post.



Thanks very much, it's always nice to know when other people enjoy my photos


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's my 3 choices:
1. wayward bob - blue
2. Vintage Paw - nothing . everything
3. alef - Two eggs

I also liked these ones:
 chooch - Finisterre
 Firky - Prison
 kropotkin - ripples
 lighterthief - Landcape
 Pavlik - Jetty
 RenegadeDog - Sky
 tom_craggs - One Tree


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 1, 2008)

Gah! Too many good ones to choose from 

Kropotkin - ripples is prolly my fave though


----------



## hiccup (Apr 2, 2008)

1) kropotkin - ripples
2) lighterthief - landscape
3) pavlik - sublet

Those three seemed to capture the theme best for me.

Also really liked Boris Sprinkler - Pink Floyd..., chooch - finisterre, janeb - byker bridge, johnnycanuck2 - july, neonwilderness - sandhaven beach, refused as fuck - breakfast


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 2, 2008)

My three votes:

Johnny Canuck - July
Wayward Bob - Blue
Janeb - Bridge


----------



## girasol (Apr 2, 2008)

Minimalist voting:

1) Sweet FA - Me and my shadow
2) lighterthief - Landscape
3) wordie - light


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 2, 2008)

to me minimal either means a picture of practically nothing that you can nevertheless look at for ages and fill with your own "stuff", or something complex reduced to its essential elements.

1. neonwilderness - sandhaven beach. this skilfully reduces the whole expansive landscape to a few symbolic strokes. ime this is a really difficult thing to do. there were some lovely landscapes in the comp but with always too much going on to make them minimal to me. i loved the skull pic too, but had the same problem with it - too much fascinating texture/detail.
2. pavlik - sublet. proper minimal, evocative subject.
3. refusedasfuck - breakfast. i love the light in this and the composition forces you into the fuzzy background searching for context.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2008)

1 -  wordie - light
2 -  Robster970 - Polystyrene cup
3 -  alef - Two eggs


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 2, 2008)

1. Firky - do it your fucking self

2. soulfluxzero - a girl, eight benches

3. Nina - Flag


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 2, 2008)

1 - waywardbob - blue
2 - e19896 - neon
3 - robster970 - polystyrene cup

Some stunning entries this month.


----------



## rekil (Apr 2, 2008)

1: soulfluxzero - a girl, eight benches

2: Johnny Canuck2 - Stump

3: maufar - Isolation


----------



## hiccup (Apr 2, 2008)

It's just occured to me that, since the theme was mnimalism, I probably should have taken a phot of one polo, not four. Ahh well.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 2, 2008)

wayward bob said:


> to me minimal either means a picture of practically nothing that you can nevertheless look at for ages and fill with your own "stuff", or something complex reduced to its essential elements.



See, to me that's abstract, not minimalist. For minimalist, you should be able to tell what the photo's of, at least. So lots of this month's photos I wouldn't vote for even if they were good, because they're not minimalist; if they could be entered into an abstract competition, should one come up, then they're not minimalst to me. 

It's still a bloody hard choice. Actually, I'm going to have to put my actual votes up later, doh!


----------



## big eejit (Apr 2, 2008)

1. lighterthief - Landscape
2. Pavlik - jetty
3.  Firky - do it your fucking self


----------



## Cid (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Pavlik - sublet. 

2. Firky - do it your fucking self.

For similar reasons, both are pure images, they say everything that's needed.

3. Basher T - minimalist dog... Again, simple, descriptive image. 

Neonwilderness' sandahaven beech I quite liked, but the glowing sand in the bottom right felt a bit enigmatic... and the horizon line's not horizontal.

I think it's a difficult one, for me most images just weren't minimalist... It's a very specific term really.


----------



## alef (Apr 3, 2008)

1) mort - where to
2) kropotkin - ripples
3) maufar - Isolation

also really like:
soulfluxzero - a girl, eight benches


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 3, 2008)

1 - Nina---Turning-Leaf
2 - Pavlik - Out on a whim
3 - Johnny Canuck2 - Stump


----------



## mort (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Tom Craggs - One Tree
2. Refused as Fuck - Closed
3. Wayward Bob - Blue

Another challenging month, particularly as this theme is so open to personal interpretation.


----------



## johey24 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Maufar - Isolation
2. Pavlik - Jetty
3. Alef - Two eggs


----------



## kabbes (Apr 3, 2008)

Those photos are way, way, way too good for me to choose between them.  Well done to all, I say.


----------



## maufar (Apr 3, 2008)

Some wonderful photos out there. Well done to all.

Here are my votes:
1st place: hiccup's "440 consumed p/sec"
2nd place: alef's "Two Eggs"
3rd place: Neonwilderness' "Stone"


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Pavlik - Sublet
2. stowpirate - Growing Up
3. wayward bob - blue 


my list of notables....
janeb - byker bridge - good colours
Johnny Canuck2 - July - nice symmetry
tom_craggs - One Tree - gorgeous
alef - Two eggs - I like eggs quite a lot


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 3, 2008)

1. Johnny Canuck - Cloud
2. Chooch - Finisterre
3. Valve - puke


----------



## chooch (Apr 3, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> 2. stowpirate - Growing Up


Forgot to mention this. Not quite _minimal _enough for me, but a great photo and very touching.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 4, 2008)

Last minute vote

1. wayward bob - blue
2. lighterthief - Landcape
3. johey24 - Horse Hair Hat


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 4, 2008)

chooch said:


> Forgot to mention this. Not quite _minimal _enough for me, but a great photo and very touching.



I kind of know what you mean but it's such a good picture I couldn't resist placing it.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the vote robster and to everyone else who voted for my pics this month. 
I'm do the counting atm (as I've got bugger all else to do)


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 4, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Last minute vote
> 
> 1. wayward bob - blue
> 2. lighterthief - Landcape
> 3. johey24 - Horse Hair Hat



should i count these votes as they were made at 12.25?
what say anyone?


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 4, 2008)

the totals without cybertects late vote are;

lighterthief - landscape - 17
wayward bob - blue - 16
chooch - finisterre - 15
soulfluxzero - girl 8 benches - 12
Pavlik - sublet - 9
tom craggs - one tree - 8
maufar - isolation - 8
pavlik -jetty - 8
neon wilderness - sandhaven beach - 7

then lots of 5's, 4's, 3's etc

with the late votes it makes a tie for first place. 
over to the jury.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2008)

I reckon don't count the late votes.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 4, 2008)

Congrats lighterthief!


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for doing the counting Pavlik - more lovely shots from you this month.

Well done lighterthief - cracking shot - perfectly fitting the theme.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks tom 
and well done lighterthief. I nearly voted for that picture too but changed my mind at the last minute.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 4, 2008)

nice one lighterthief, a well deserved win


----------



## Nina (Apr 4, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> thanks tom
> and well done lighterthief. I nearly voted for that picture too but changed my mind at the last minute.



Me too!  It's a great shot! Looking forward to April now the sun is out and it's more piccy taking weather


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 4, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> the totals without cybertects late vote are;
> 
> lighterthief - landscape - 17
> wayward bob - blue - 16
> ...




I'm not sure if I counted right but I make the top 2 the other way round


----------



## maufar (Apr 4, 2008)

Termite Man said:


> I'm not sure if I counted right but I make the top 2 the other way round



Yes, this one is a little f-ed up. Counted twice, and I get the following: (Late vote which I agree should not count, totals are in brackets)

1. Finistere - Chooch : *17 *(n/a)
    Landscape - Lighterthief *17 *(19)
3. Blue - Wayward Bob *16 *(19)
4. Isolation - Maufar *15 *(n/a)
5. Sublet - Pavlik *12 *(n/a)
    Eight Benches - Soulflux *12 *(n/a)

Someone please verify?


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 4, 2008)

oops 
sorry if i fucked up the counting. i thought i was being very methodical.


----------



## johey24 (Apr 4, 2008)

1. Landscape: 17 (19)
2. Finistere: 17
3. Blue : 16 (19)
4. Isolation: 15

on my count


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 4, 2008)

maufar said:


> 1. Finistere - Chooch : 17
> 2. Landscape - Lighterthief 17
> 3. Blue - Wayward Bob 16


after a careful recount i agree with this top 3.
sorry for the earlier fuck up


----------



## big eejit (Apr 4, 2008)

What happens when there's a draw? Pic with highest number of number 1 votes wins? Or a draw and the joint winners agree next theme?


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 4, 2008)

Dunno, has this happened before? Most number 1s seems fair.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 4, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Dunno, has this happened before? Most number 1s seems fair.



most number 1's makes sense I think.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 4, 2008)

Last time I remember this happening there was joint winners and both winners had to jointly decide the theme.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 4, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> most number 1's makes sense I think.



I think this has always been the official rule.

I don't suppose it matters. Let them fight it out amongst themselves 

*FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!* 

Congrats all


----------



## chooch (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm delighted with joint-winners.
If not, I'll fetch the horseshoe for my right glove and wheeze towards the ring.


----------



## alef (Apr 4, 2008)

There's never been an official rule. Earlier in the photo comp there were just three votes of 1pt each, later as it got bigger someone introduced having 3pt for the top, etc, and that stuck.

Skim and Sovietpop were joint winners under the weighted voting system and the conclusion was to have them choose the theme together. (Also, giving it to the person who's had more #1 votes means giving it to the person who has had fewer people vote for them.)

Congrats to Chooch and Lighterthief!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2008)

Both great photos. Congratulations to chooch and lighterthief.


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 4, 2008)

Down to the wire!  Thanks to everyone who voted, whoever you voted for 

Great pic chooch.

I've already had the opportunity to choose a theme last year, so: over to you for April's theme, chooch?


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 4, 2008)

lighterthief said:


> I've already had the opportunity to choose a theme last year, so: over to you for April's theme, chooch?


*feels warm inside*

Congrats to you too chooch


----------



## alef (Apr 4, 2008)

chooch - Finisterre









lighterthief - Landcape


----------



## Nina (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm pleased Chooch got up there too as he consistently produces beautiful images.

Well done to you both


----------



## Cid (Apr 5, 2008)

can we have less of the love in and more of the next photo comp please?


----------



## johey24 (Apr 5, 2008)

Cid said:


> can we have less of the love in and more of the next photo comp please?



Three days later and still no new topic. Still celebrating?


----------



## chooch (Apr 5, 2008)

Whoops. Sorry. Been having some unreliable internet, and some expansive love for all urbankind. New one on its way....


----------



## big eejit (Apr 6, 2008)

Well done chooch and lighterthief. Good theme for April chooch.


----------



## mitochondria (Apr 6, 2008)

Both pictures are great. LT's one is so very very beautiful - I had to make it my wallpaper.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 7, 2008)

you mean i did not win? no well done on the joint winners, look what i miss when i go out to the peeks..


----------



## snadge (Apr 9, 2008)

excellent pics for both of you, apologies for not voting but my UK internet has been shite since I have been home.


I'll do better this month 

e


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2008)

bit late - but congrats


----------

